# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  درخواست Codejock 15.1.3 كرك شده

## gonbady

سلام دوستان . اگه كسي از دوستان  كامپونت Codejock 15.1.3 بصورت كرك شده برام بفرسته خيلي ممنون ميشم .
 انتظار دارم در خانواده برنامه نويسان اينه كه به افراد كم تجربه مثل من كمك بشه تا روزي من هم بتونم به افراد كمك تجربه مثل خودم معلومات خود را انتقال بدم . باتشكر از همه دوستان

----------


## isaac23

حالا چرا این نسخه .

شما نسخه جدید رو از این سایت می تونید دانلود کنید . موفق باشید.

https://downloadly.ir/software/progr...r-activex-com/

----------


## gonbady

سلام دوست عزيز . فكر ميكنم سابت مشكل داشته باشه كه باز نميكنه

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

واسه من که باز کرد

----------

